# Maiden Voyage



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

I am smoking a Rocky Patel Edge Robusto 5 X 50. This is a pic of me driving a used 2003 Kenworth 18-wheeler. I bought it at an auction and decided to light it up as I listened to my Sirius Stilleto 2 satellite radio. I bought it in Austin on December 20th, 2007 and picked it up on December 28th. My business has grown leaps and bounds within the last 3 years and I always take a truck I buy on its "maiden voyage" before I release it to full service with my employees.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice, i love those rp's


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Edge Robusto, huh? sounds like they're pretty tasty. never heard of em before. the wife just bought me another humi for christmas (waiting on it to be shipped...Rrrrrrr!). i'll have to consider getting a couple to christen the humi with. love those Rocky Patels (especially the Sun Growns!).


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

The RP Edge cigars are one of my go-to sticks. Really tasty and at a decent price! Love 'em! 

Thanks for sharing the pic Albert, looks like you are having a great time there!

CD


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

It had been a while since I had an Edge, but I've smoked quite a few this weekend. The Missile maduros are my go-to and after picking up a bundle of the Ede Sumatra a few months back, it has some competition. Great sticks!


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Learned of the Edge on this site. One of my favorites. Have yet to find a Sumatra. Damn you guys, another one to add to the list:biggrin:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

slkr4life said:


> Learned of the Edge on this site. One of my favorites. Have yet to find a Sumatra. Damn you guys, another one to add to the list:biggrin:


Head over to cigarplace.biz and search for edge sumatra. You can pick up a fiver for about $20 and a bundle for $75/20. When these are gone, they're gone.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> The RP Edge cigars are one of my go-to sticks. Really tasty and at a decent price! Love 'em!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pic Albert, looks like you are having a great time there!
> 
> CD


Same here with the Edge!! Albert, if you're in the mood ever for a road trip, I've got some Edges here for ya


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very cool...nice way to break it in. well done.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Congrats on the business growth!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice pic, nice truck... nice growth for the business!


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

I have only smoked three of them....but I really enjoy the RP Edge Sumatra....a very tasty cigar


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

the devil site has them once in a while, in the 50 box. it usually ends up going for 150-160. not bad for a three dollar stick.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice ritual enjoy the RP line--


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

always nice to hear things are going well for another BOTL!!


----------



## JoshIB (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome story.....awesome cigar....


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Great pic. Kinda like breaking a bottle on the bow!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrats on the truck and the smoke.I didnt smoke cigars when I drove OTR


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice, congrats on the truck and good luck on keeping it growing!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Congrats on the business growth that is awesome. Nice choice on the stick also. I need to dig a couple of those out off the bottom of my humi. It's been awhile since I had one. Flint


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Those RP Edges are some of my favorites! I do like to smoke and drive...


----------

